# UK passport photo requirements



## ahss (Jul 19, 2013)

My UK Passport needs renewing and the photo requirements say
taken against a plain cream or light grey background
But my local walgreens only has a white background, does it matter? Did anyone else use walgreens and just a white background? I just dont want to spend extra money if I get it wrong.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ahss said:


> My UK Passport needs renewing and the photo requirements say
> taken against a plain cream or light grey background
> But my local walgreens only has a white background, does it matter? Did anyone else use walgreens and just a white background? I just dont want to spend extra money if I get it wrong.


I would post this on the Britain Forum you might get more responses.

Also you can check out this site Passport photos for free - ePassportPhoto.com


----------

